# Robotic Assisted Hysterectomy



## HoxsieTM (Apr 4, 2011)

I am looking for a code to indicate a laparoscopic hysterectomy was done with robotic assistance.  Is anyone billing with a code other than in the range 58570 through 58573?
thank you


----------



## rlcohen76 (Apr 4, 2011)

what type of Hysterectomy
58541-58544 for lap supracervical hyst's
58548 for a radical lap hyst
58550-58544 for lap vaginal hyst's

hope this helps!


----------



## aru_matha (Apr 4, 2011)

You can CODE 58570ROB.It indicates the robotic assistance.


----------



## HoxsieTM (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you.  Do you know if you can also use S2900?


----------



## rlcohen76 (Apr 4, 2011)

The S code is not recognized by Medicare and most insurance companies. We do not use it.


----------



## jfuller@cwc4women.com (Apr 15, 2011)

We do 100's of robotic assisted surgeries yearly.  Each Insurance company that we are contracted with has clinical information regarding robotic assisted surgery and how to report, and our contracts are stating to report with S2900.  Our hospital uses S2900.  I always use this code.  No it does not get paid at this time.  Medicare does not recognize it.

I have never seen the ROB.

Currently, Robotic Assistance is just a tool being used to complete a Laparascopic Surgery and therefore no extra payment has been afforded for it.  Once the studies are complete, this will be corrected.  In the meanwhile, continue using a code to identify and track the RA surgeries that you are doing. ( Trust me, one day the surgeon will come along and ask for detailed reports of all RA surgeries and tell you that they are participating in a study and you certainly want to be prepared! (yes this is the case here))

And just an extra mention, it is very hard to get paid any extra for difficult surgeries when using the Robot.  At the last ACOG meeting I attended, I was informed that the "outside of OB/GYN world" feels if the doctor has a difficult surgery it would be easier to convert to open, or it would have been easier without the robot, and will deny extra payment , so make sure your documentation stresses the difficulty of the surgery regardless of the tools being used to perform it.

If you have more issues, you can contact Intuit (DaVinci Robot) and they are awesome with assistance.

Hope this helps!
J. Fuller


----------

